# anyNode.net - KVM and OpenVZ in Detroit - Starting at $3/mo!



## scv (Jan 8, 2014)

Today we have 25% off our OpenVZ and KVM services hosted in Detroit, MI. anyNode was founded in December 2012 and opened services to the public in May 2013. Backed by our parent company, Active Solutions Group (a registered Michigan corporation). We own and operate our own ASN - feel free to contact us if you need a BGP session or want to announce your own IP space!​ ​*DVZ-128*


128MB RAM
64MB vSwap
15GB Disk Space
250GB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
1 IPv4
16 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$11.25/yr*
Order Now

*DVZ-256*


256MB RAM
128MB vSwap
20GB Disk Space
500GB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
1 IPv4
16 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$3/mo*
Order Now

*DVZ-512*


512MB RAM
256MB vSwap
40GB Disk Space
1TB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
1 IPv4
16 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$4.50/mo*
Order Now

*DVZ-1024*


1024MB RAM
512MB vSwap
60GB Disk Space
1.5TB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
2 IPv4
16 IPv6
Promo Code:* VPS25%*

*$6/mo*
Order Now

*DVZ-2048*


2048MB RAM
1024MB vSwap
80GB Disk Space
2TB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
2 IPv4
16 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$12/mo*
Order Now

—

*DK-256*


256MB RAM
30GB Disk Space
1 CPU Core (Fair-Share)
250GB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
1 IPv4
/64 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$3.75/mo*
Order Now

*DK-512*


512MB RAM
40GB Disk Space
1 CPU Core (Fair-Share)
500GB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
1 IPv4
/64 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$7.50/mo*
Order Now

*DK-1024*


1024MB RAM
50GB Disk Space
2 CPU Cores (Fair-Share)
1TB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
2 IPv4
/64 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$15/mo*
Order Now

*DK-2048*


2048MB RAM
60GB Disk Space
2 CPU Cores (Fair-Share)
1.5TB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
2 IPv4
/64 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$30/mo*
Order Now

*DK-4096*


4096MB RAM
70GB Disk Space
2 CPU Cores (Fair-Share)
2TB Bandwidth
100Mbit port
2 IPv4
/64 IPv6
Promo Code: *VPS25%*

*$60/mo*
Order Now

*Network and Datacenter Information*
Our Detroit VPS services are hosted at 123.NET in Southfield, MI, just minutes from Detroit.
We operate our own network utilizing a fully redundant architecture. Upstream peers include the following:


10G Level 3 (Southfield, MI)
10G Global Crossing (Chicago, IL)
10G Cogent (Southfield, MI)
10G CenturyLink/Saavis (Ashburn, VA)
2.5G Comcast (Chicago, IL)
*Hardware Information*
Our nodes are spec'd with at least the following:


*2x* Intel Xeon L5520 at 2.26GHz
*72GB *DDR3 ECC RAM
*4 *WD Red 2TB Disks
Adaptec 5405 RAID controller
Our KVM nodes are spec’d out with the following specs at the minimum:


*2x* Intel Xeon X5550 at 2.67GHz
*72GB* DDR3 ECC RAM
*4* WD Red 2TB Disks
Adaptec 5405 RAID controller
*Terms of Service/Acceptable Use Policy*
Our ToS and AUP are available at the following URLs:
*https://anynode.net/tos*
*https://anynode.net/aup*


*About anyNode*
anyNode's focus is on security and reliability. We believe in ground up integration that fits the needs of users. We refuse to settle for prepackaged applications which are riddled with vulnerabilities and stability issues. Unlike other hosts, anyNode doesn't believe in shortcuts. We use a custom management system, quality hardware, have a invested, experienced staff team with over 20 years of combined experience.

*Contact Us*
Need to get in touch with us? Having an emergency and want to speak with a real person?
anyNode support is available *Monday through Friday, 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM EST/EDT*.
If you're experiencing a critical problem, feel free to call us any time.
*+1. 844.ANY.NODE (1.844.269.6633)*
*[email protected]*
*https://billing.anynode.net/*

** *up to a maximum of 5 additional addresses per instance. Additional IPs cost $0.50.


----------

